# Cialis. Why does he never have them?



## DanaLew5 (Oct 20, 2015)

My husband tends to go out with friends Friday night and we usually meet up late night to stay at another friends house or a hotel. I try to remind him to bring his Cialis, but he sometimes forgets or loses them in his car or loses them at the bar. I bought him that pill fob but he doesn't use it because it's too obvious (you know how men are about their medicine). Anyone have a better accessory?


----------



## anonmd (Oct 23, 2014)

Do you carry a handbag?


----------



## I Don't Know (Oct 8, 2013)

Can't he take Cialis earlier in the day? or is that one of the others?


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Cialis stays in my system sometimes up to 48 hours. Have him take the pill before leaving the house.


----------



## jorgegene (May 26, 2012)

can you be the keeper of cialis?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Carry it yourself. Not sure why he would need it if you aren't around anyway.


----------



## Phil Anders (Jun 24, 2015)

Is this really about forgetting pills, or is it just an excuse to avoid intimacy with you? Cialis has a long half-life, much longer than Viagra...basically it works for 36h. So he could take it at lunch (or even breakfast) on Friday and still be prepared for your evening plans, IF they're truly a priority for him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

DanaLew5 said:


> My husband tends to go out with friends Friday night and we usually meet up late night to stay at another friends house or a hotel. I try to remind him to bring his Cialis, but he sometimes forgets or loses them in his car or loses them at the bar. I bought him that pill fob but he doesn't use it because it's too obvious (you know how men are about their medicine). Anyone have a better accessory?


How do you lose them at the bar?

If they are in his car then just go out and get them but if he's drinking enough that he doesn't know what he did with them then you're probably SOL for the night anyway, Cialis or no Cialis.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Huh?? Why isn't he just coming home and taking it from the bottle in his home in the medicine cabinet?


----------



## techmom (Oct 22, 2012)

If he wanted to have them he wouldn't lose them...


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

DanaLew5 said:


> My husband tends to go out with friends Friday night and we usually meet up late night to stay at another friends house or a hotel. I try to remind him to bring his Cialis, but he sometimes forgets or loses them in his car or loses them at the bar. I bought him that pill fob but he doesn't use it because it's too obvious (you know how men are about their medicine). Anyone have a better accessory?


He never has them because he is avoiding having sex with you.

At least that's what I would think.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

techmom said:


> If he wanted to have them he wouldn't lose them...


Yeah, I agree.

I know exactly where mine are, and how many there are left.


----------



## Duke (May 15, 2011)

Too expensive and too important to forget.


----------



## simplysarah (Nov 5, 2015)

I have a similar situation but the thing for the guy I'm seeing is for him to have his aspirin on him at all times. Apparently aspirin can save your life in the event of a heart attack. Anyway I found this wallet with a build in medicine container on facebook or google check out the 

Pill Pocket Wallet

Hope this helps. It certainly made it easier for him to remember his medication because he never forgets his wallet.


----------



## WonkyNinja (Feb 28, 2013)

simplysarah said:


> I have a similar situation but the thing for the guy I'm seeing is for him to have his aspirin on him at all times. Apparently aspirin can save your life in the event of a heart attack. Anyway I found this wallet with a build in medicine container on facebook or google check out the
> 
> Pill Pocket Wallet
> 
> Hope this helps. It certainly made it easier for him to remember his medication because he never forgets his wallet.


This would apply for Viagra but Cialis has a very long active time, over 24 hours. H

e doesn't need to carry it or have it on him when he goes to the bar. He could take it in the morning when brushing his teeth if he wanted to.

This sounds like he isn't interested and is making excuses.


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Sounds like sex avoidance? I always have mine stashed in multiple places. Always one in the wallet, several in car, and same with shaving kit in case we travel somewhere. 

Either that, or its expensive and he doesn't keep enough of a supply to have handy in several places. Ordering bulk quantities from a good online pharmacy will cure that. I've got a 2 year supply on hand, so having them strategically located in several places is not a problem!

If he is truly just forgetful or absent minded, maybe the best way is for you to tuck a couple in your purse.


----------



## JamesTKirk (Sep 8, 2015)

WonkyNinja said:


> This would apply for Viagra but Cialis has a very long active time, over 24 hours. H
> 
> e doesn't need to carry it or have it on him when he goes to the bar. He could take it in the morning when brushing his teeth if he wanted to.
> 
> This sounds like he isn't interested and is making excuses.


Not only that, but cialis works better the longer it's in your system. Sometimes I intentionally take it 12-24 hours before I think I'll have sex.


----------

